# Romanesco: gajarde, tajà



## hohojeje

What do "gajarde" and "tajà" mean?
I cannot find them in any dictionary, are they only used locally in Rome?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## fredpox

hohojeje said:


> What do "gajarde" and "tajà" mean?
> I cannot find them in any dictionary, are they only used locally in Rome?
> 
> Thank you for your help!


Hi,
this isn't plain Italian rather I guess it's dialect (maybe romano).
Gajarde stands for gagliarde!, meaning cool!
Tajà..err this sounds to my lombard's ears  the verb tagliare, to cut. (in lombardo dialect of course)
If you have a context feel free to post it 

bye
P


----------



## MünchnerFax

fredpox said:


> If you have a context feel free to post it


Yes, do it please, also considering our rule:
Threads without background and context will be closed! -  Ogni thread senza un adeguato contesto verrà chiuso!

Thank you.


----------



## hohojeje

Thank you for your answer, the context is:
ex. Claudia me fa tajà.


----------



## guidoz

tajarsi is a roman way to say "ridere" or "divertirsi"

so "Claudia me fa tajà" (please, note that the whole sentence use dialectal slangs) means "Claudia is very funny" (or better "Claudia makes me laugh a lot").

Ciao


----------



## hohojeje

Great! thank you very much!


----------



## guidoz

I forgot to say that "me tajo" literally means "I cut myself"... but the actual meaning is "I'm laughing so much that I'm going to split myself in two parts (because of my belly hurts)" =)


I hope you'll understand my poor and bad English =)


----------



## AlxGrim

E poi dicono che il Romano non interessa... 

By the way, "gajarde" is not correct, the right form is "gajardo" (final "o") and of course it's the Roman version of the Italian word "gagliardo".


----------



## nikis

AlxGrim said:


> E poi dicono che il Romano non interessa...
> 
> By the way, "gajarde" is not correct, the right form is "gajardo" (final "o") and of course it's the Roman version of the Italian word "gagliardo".


 

Ma come no? 
Gajarde è il plurale di gajarda....cioè gagliarde


----------



## AlxGrim

Oops... giusto. Senza il contesto, pensavo si intendesse singolare maschile... 
Grazie per la correzione.


----------



## hohojeje

thank you very much! This is much more than what I have expected!!
Grazie tutti!


----------

